# Damasko DA44



## Seikoholic7 (Apr 24, 2017)

So I just got my first Damasko and let me tell you it's something special. I've always been a fan of German made watches and the value they offer. This one is no different.

The build quality is top notch. The action on the bezel is the best I've seen and it just screams too watch. Apparent this steel used in it is 4 times stronger than stainless steel. The past owner wore it quite a bit apparently and there isn't a scratch on it. This and my marathon JDD just reak of quality. I really can't fine one fault with the watch. Id love to hear more from fellow collectors and enthusits what you guys think and your experience with the brand. I'm new to the forum and would love to hear your guys comments.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

That's lovely, congrats! How's the red lume?

I should be receiving my first Damasko later this week, can't wait...


----------



## Seikoholic7 (Apr 24, 2017)

jfwund said:


> That's lovely, congrats! How's the red lume?
> 
> I should be receiving my first Damasko later this week, can't wait...


No lume on the second hand unfortunately but the watches lume makes up for that. Very ledgeable at night. I wonder if they use superluminova?!?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

I kind of dig the brand. . I had one and flipped it and regretted it the day I did. Happy To have this one now !!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Shahini (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks fantastic..thinking of a DC56 SI black..but still hesitating


----------



## mikem2277 (May 29, 2015)

I love my DA44 and my DA36 on bracelet:0 The bezel action on the DA44 is super nice but have a hard time trying to figure out which DA I like more. The simplicity of the DA36 is second to none and on the bracelet it almost comes of as a modern day interpretation of a Rolex Explorer 1 the DA44 is very toolish looking while the hour markers tame it down a bit more. All in all I really like Damasko watches and what they stand for.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Mine says hi


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a DA44 on bracelet. I love it. Great tool watch. I have said this before many times - I adore the bracelet. Unfortunately, mine can't say HI today because I am wearing something else (non-German, OMG!), but the DA44 will be back on the wrist tomorrow.


----------



## Seikoholic7 (Apr 24, 2017)

pdsf said:


> I have a DA44 on bracelet. I love it. Great tool watch. I have said this before many times - I adore the bracelet. Unfortunately, mine can't say HI today because I am wearing something else (non-German, OMG!), but the DA44 will be back on the wrist tomorrow.


Are you able to by the bracelet separate? I've heard nothing but good things about them.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

You can buy the bracelet separately but you'd need to check with Damasko to see if yours requires fitting by them (the older models do). I bought mine with the bracelet and I have not taken it off. I am not planning to do that.  How I wish I had my DA44 today so I can join the party!!!


----------



## Seikoholic7 (Apr 24, 2017)

pdsf said:


> You can buy the bracelet separately but you'd need to check with Damasko to see if yours requires fitting by them (the older models do). I bought mine with the bracelet and I have not taken it off. I am not planning to do that.  How I wish I had my DA44 today so I can join the party!!!


Thanks for your help 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Love my DA44. Purchase mine 2nd hand with bracelet. Most expensive purchase and I have no regrets. Love the bracelet but it works on straps very well too. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikoholic7 (Apr 24, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Love my DA44. Purchase mine 2nd hand with bracelet. Most expensive purchase and I have no regrets. Love the bracelet but it works on straps very well too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful on all strap options

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful German!! I have a DA373 and you're correct about the hardened case....absolutely bullet proof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3migo (Oct 15, 2014)

I just recently got a well loved DA44 as well, and outside of some marks on the AR coating, the watch looks brand new. Damasko's steel is no joke. I'm a big fan so far, the dimensions of the DA44 wear extremely comfortably. I think next I'd like to try out a DC56 to check out Damasko's chronographs.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Voila!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3migo (Oct 15, 2014)

pdsf said:


> Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine came on the leather strap, but man does it look good on the Damasko bracelet. Might have to track one down...


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

3migo said:


> Mine came on the leather strap, but man does it look good on the Damasko bracelet. Might have to track one down...


It's a very personal opinion of course, but I think the bracelet completes the watch for me.


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

The DA44 ist the Damasko I like most. My choice would be: Naturally coloured steel case plus bracelet.


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

Awesome! Always wanted to try out the bezel on a Damasko. Been wondering if I should pull the trigger on a DA44 with bracelet.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------

